# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Search for value, return value in adjacent cell

## laerm

Hello all –

My first post here, but I have used these forums to solve other issues.

I am not good with the advanced Excel stuff, and I've got something which appears to be a VLOOKUP question (which I have never used before).

The situation is such. I need to search for a specific value in six columns of a sheet and return the value of the cell adjacent to the right. So far I have a-googled many options, none of which work, although I did get ISERROR to work and tell me there's no match (which is wrong).

In fact, here is that one, which seems most promising:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Here's is what I think it is doing:
The IF gets it rollingISERROR is returning "No match" if the criteria are not met......which should be the MATCH section, searching for 2013 in the range J2:N433, 0 for exact...and if the criteria are met, then the VLOOKUP is looking for 2013 in the array J2:N433...putting in the +1 to return the value of the cell one column over...and FALSE used for an exact match

So I think the +1 is a sticking point. I read a post on here or excelforum.com saying that when using a MATCH, +1 increments one column, but that just seems too loose for Excel.

To be honest, I have read a lot of posts over the past day, and they're all jumbled in my head. I figured I'd just head right to here and see who can un-jumble my ideas.

Here is a chunk of my data.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


What I wish to do is create another column that finds the 2013s then displays the value to their right, such as 6, 11, 62, etc.

Thanks very much...
Micah

----------


## jeversf

Hi Micah

So I've changed your chunk of data format slightly, but what do you think about the attached.  

index&small2.xlsx

----------


## laerm

Hi –

Thanks for the reply. Sadly, this type of format isn't going to work (though it is interesting from a data analysis perspective). My actual data has columns before the year/number pairings that must stay sorted with those, so the only thing that will work for me is a click-and-drag-down in-place solution in a new column.

Micah

----------

